# Best snacks while on the course?



## Thumperfive

it sounds strange, but I'm a munchie fanatic and just have to have something to nosh on... anyone else stockpiling goodies in the cart or their bag when going out and what is it?

I WUV beef jerky...


----------



## hacker30

Jerky is top on my list along with a granola bar or two and gatorade or propel i usually won't drink any frosty beverages till after my round as my game goes south quickly.


----------



## MarczO

Hhhhhm...Snacks. Thats a tough one. I usually bring what ever I can fin din the kitchen. But if I had a choice I would bring purple gatorade, granola bar, and an apple.


----------



## canadian_husker

Beers

Hot Dog after 9 holes

More Beers

Steak and Beers after 18.


----------



## Michael311

Powerbars are pretty convenient.


----------



## Thumperfive

*burps*

excuse me.

although you don't want anything too heavy... especially when it's hot!

and lots of water... not beer, water - you'll get dehydrated quicker with booze, sorry to say.


----------



## geline

Yah, lots of water, this is a cleansing and fights dehydration.

Suggest to bring healthy snacks, I wouldn't really prefer junkies like corn chips and the like... but sometimes these are also tempting...


----------



## fuzzyjr

*beer*

and boiled p-nuts. If you drink one beer every two or three holes you dont give yourself a chance to dehydrate. Keep replinishing yourself with cold beer and your good to go. P-nuts are the snack of choice. They dehydrate too, so add another beer or two to the stock.


----------



## Indygolfer

I like Clif nutrition bars.


----------



## CanCaddy

I just bring water with me. I don't like to snack while I play, so I try to avoid the little cart that goes around with snacks and drinks on my course.

I leave my drinking of beers until after the game is done. Some of the people I play with drink while golfing and I haven't come across one yet who has an improved game while they're indulging. Maybe they have more fun, but I usually beat them in score if they're drinking. I catch up in the clubhouse.


----------



## Thumperfive

anyone like trail mix? Gotta put a shout out for the Sam's choice at Walmart - darned cheap and you get a LOT for your money!


----------



## sparky

I love those cereal type bars and always have one to hand - I also like chewing gum - I find it helps me concentrate more.


----------

